

New Bespin Release - Raphael
https://mozillalabs.com/bespin/

======
fierarul
I'm having a hard time understanding what the Bespin license and structure is.
More to the point, this "release" seems to point towards a "server-only"
update, which doesn't seem to have a source code repository.

So -- they are releasing an open-source thin client but keeping the server
side closed-source ? That doesn't sound encouraging...

~~~
papercrane
The server and client are both open source. You can choose from the MPL, GPL,
or LGPL.

The setup guide for the server is available here:

<https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Bespin/DeveloperGuide/Setup>

~~~
fierarul
Thanks !

I went to <http://mozillalabs.com/bespin/> where you have a "Developer
Resources" menu but it only links to the bespin client, not server.

------
ash
Direct link to 0.7.1 announcement:

[http://mozillalabs.com/bespin/2010/04/07/bespin-0-7-1-bryce-...](http://mozillalabs.com/bespin/2010/04/07/bespin-0-7-1-bryce-
released-bespin-rebooted/)

Mozilla, please let people test Bespin without login. Or at least provide a
way to recover a password, and let us login with an email.

